# Speaking Of Paul Brown



## Damaged Goods (May 9, 2020)

After '56, he desperately wanted  QBs John Brodie or Len Dawson in the draft.  With the 1st pick, the Rams coach wanted Jim Brown but ownership insisted on local boy USC's Jaguar Jon Arnett who had a journeyman career.  Then the 49ers picked John Brodie who had a nice career.

They flipped a coin for the next pick because three teams had identical records.  The Pack picked Ron Kramer who had a nice career.  Then the Steelers broke PB's heart by picking Len Dawson who did nothing in the NFL but starred in the AFL.

So PB had to settle for Jim Brown.


----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

I remember back when Jim Brown was nearing the end of his career and the Browns traded for another running back out of Syracuse by the name of Ernie Davis. Before Davis could report to camp, he was diagnosed with Leukemia. He was also the first black man to win the Heisman. He never played an NFL game. 

I would have liked to have seen those two in the backfield at the same time. Davis would have been a Hall of Farmer, along with Brown.


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 10, 2020)

911 said:


> I remember back when Jim Brown was nearing the end of his career and the Browns traded for another running back out of Syracuse by the name of Ernie Davis. Before Davis could report to camp, he was diagnosed with Leukemia. He was also the first black man to win the Heisman. He never played an NFL game.
> 
> I would have liked to have seen those two in the backfield at the same time. Davis would have been a Hall of Farmer, along with Brown.



Funny you mention Davis.  In soph year of college, I gave a speech on him in Effective Speaking class.  Yes, it would've been interesting to see them both in the same backfield.  Of course, Brown did have a Hall of Fame running mate in his backfield for four years: Bobby Mitchell.  Davis undoubtedly would have replaced Mitchell when Mitchell went to the Redskins.


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> After '56, he desperately wanted  QBs John Brodie or Len Dawson in the draft.  With the 1st pick, the Rams coach wanted Jim Brown but ownership insisted on local boy USC's Jaguar Jon Arnett who had a journeyman career.  Then the 49ers picked John Brodie who had a nice career.
> 
> They flipped a coin for the next pick because three teams had identical records.  The Pack picked Ron Kramer who had a nice career.  Then the Steelers broke PB's heart by picking Len Dawson who did nothing in the NFL but starred in the AFL.
> 
> *So PB had to settle for Jim Brown.*



Funny how those things turn out!   ..  during Jim Brown's  years with the Browns  is when I became a lifetime football fan.    
He was bigger than life in Ohio back in those days.


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 10, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Funny how those things turn out!   ..  during Jim Brown's  years with the Browns  is when I became a lifetime football fan.
> He was bigger than life in Ohio back in those days.



You know, with Paul Brown it was usually "my way or the highway" but Jim Brown was an exception.  Have a VCR of the '57 championship game.  All the Browns were lined up like soldiers doing calisthenics, but Jim was off by himself loosening up.  Yet he was only a rookie.  In practice, PB insisted on players running at top speed for 20 yds. after catching a pass.  Jim said that there was no reason for such nonsense and PB let him slide.

Jim was on the phone one time when the bus was leaving and Bobby Mitchell got worried and went to fetch him.  PB was irate and attacked Bobby verbally  for not being on the bus but didn't say a word to Jim.  The great ones live privileged lives, even in the world of hard asses like PB.

Reminds me of Joe Cronin of the Red Sox who insisted that all his players wear ties.  Ted Williams told him to go pound sand.  When sportswriters asked Cronin why he had a double standard for Williams, Cronin replied, "If you can't get along with a .400 hitter, you shouldn't be in the game."


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 10, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> You know, with Paul Brown it was usually "my way or the highway" but Jim Brown was an exception.  Have a VCR of the '57 championship game.  All the Browns were lined up like soldiers doing calisthenics, but Jim was off by himself loosening up.  In practice, PB insisted on players running at top speed for 20 yds. after catching a pass.  Jim said that there was no reason for such nonsense and PB let him slide.
> 
> Jim was on the phone one time when the bus was leaving and Bobby Mitchell got worried and went to fetch him.  PB was irate and attacked Bobby verbally  for not being on the bus but didn't say a word to Jim.  The great ones live privileged lives, even in the world of hard asses like PB.
> 
> Reminds me of Joe Cronin of the Red Sox who insisted that all his players wear ties.  Ted Williams told him to go pound sand.  When sportswriters asked Cronin why he had a double standard for Williams, Cronin replied, "If you can't get along with a .400 hitter, you shouldn't be in the game."


----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Funny you mention Davis.  In soph year of college, I gave a speech on him in Effective Speaking class.  Yes, it would've been interesting to see them both in the same backfield.  Of course, Brown did have a Hall of Fame running mate in his backfield for four years: Bobby Mitchell.  Davis undoubtedly would have replaced Mitchell when Mitchell went to the Redskins.


I know the Browns got Davis through a deal with the Skins. Did Mitchell go to the Skins for a draft swap with the Browns? In other words, did Davis go to the Browns because when Mitchell went to the Skins, did the Skins give the Browns their draft pick and they took Davis?


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 10, 2020)

Davis was drafted 1st round by the Redskins but refused to play for them and was traded to Cleveland for Mitchell. 

As good as Mitchell was for Cleveland, I always felt that Paul Brown underappreciated him and was happy that he unloaded him for Davis whose illness was unfortunately diagnosed later that summer.

The Browns drafted receiver 1st round Gary Collins who had a pretty good career.


----------



## jerry old (May 10, 2020)

Brown was the inventor for all things you see today.
A rooster of his Asst Coaches, Bill Walsh, BB and so many others who learned at the knee of the inventor.


----------

